# iwn problems on 11.0 (Centrino Wireless-N 2230)



## neptunium (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi,

I have Centrino Wireless-N 2230 adapter which worked well on 10.X. On 11.0 I experienced a lot of problems with it.

_Sometimes_, on boot, I see something like this:

```
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x12a80601
wlan0: link state changed to UP
iwn0: iwn_intr: fatal firmware error
firmware error log:
  error type      = "UNKNOWN" (0x00002529)
  program counter = 0x00029DDC
  source line     = 0x000000AC
  error data      = 0x0000000100000036
  branch link     = 0x00029DBE00029DBE
  interrupt link  = 0x0000EC7A00000000
  time            = 7160
driver status:
  tx ring  0: qid=0  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  1: qid=1  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  2: qid=2  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  3: qid=3  cur=2   queued=0  
  tx ring  4: qid=4  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  5: qid=5  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  6: qid=6  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  7: qid=7  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  8: qid=8  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  9: qid=9  cur=60  queued=0  
  tx ring 10: qid=10 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 11: qid=11 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 12: qid=12 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 13: qid=13 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 14: qid=14 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 15: qid=15 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 16: qid=16 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 17: qid=17 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 18: qid=18 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 19: qid=19 cur=0   queued=0  
  rx ring: cur=42
iwn0: iwn_panicked: controller panicked, iv_state = 5; restarting
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x12a80601
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x12a80601
wlan0: link state changed to UP
```
Despite this, wifi works after it. However, often (albeit not always) after suspend/resume, iwn0 cannot reconnect, with messages like this:
	
	



```
Nov  1 22:07:07 neptunium kernel: iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x12a80601
Nov  1 22:07:07 neptunium wpa_supplicant[39597]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-FAILED ret=-1 retry=1
Nov  1 22:07:08 neptunium wpa_supplicant[39597]: ioctl[SIOCS80211, op=103, val=0, arg_len=128]: Operation now in progress
Nov  1 22:07:08 neptunium wpa_supplicant[39597]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-FAILED ret=-1 retry=1
Nov  1 22:07:09 neptunium wpa_supplicant[39597]: ioctl[SIOCS80211, op=103, val=0, arg_len=128]: Operation now in progress
Nov  1 22:07:09 neptunium wpa_supplicant[39597]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-FAILED ret=-1 retry=1
Nov  1 22:07:10 neptunium wpa_supplicant[39597]: ioctl[SIOCS80211, op=103, val=0, arg_len=128]: Operation now in progress
Nov  1 22:07:10 neptunium wpa_supplicant[39597]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-FAILED ret=-1 retry=1
```
or like this:
	
	



```
ifa_maintain_loopback_route: deletion failed for interface lo0: 48
wlan0: Ethernet address: 68:17:29:a1:b7:47
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x12a80601
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x12a80601
ifa_maintain_loopback_route: deletion failed for interface lo0: 48
ifa_maintain_loopback_route: deletion failed for interface wlan0: 3
wlan0: Ethernet address: 68:17:29:a1:b7:47
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x12a80601
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x12a80601
```
I found this report PR 208758, which describes the problem similar to mine. However, I cannot `kldload`/`kldunload if_iwn` (it's in the kernel), and `device enable iwn0` (after disabling) causes immediate reboot.

I found reports that reseting netif many times revive connection, but not in my case. I have to reboot to reconnect.

As I said, I have no problems with iwn on 10.X.

Is anyone else experiencing such problems with iwn driver on 11.0?


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 6, 2016)

This type of problem will probably get more attention from the appropriate developers if you file a bug or post to freebsd-wireless@FreeBSD.org.


----------



## neptunium (Nov 6, 2016)

jrm@ said:


> This type of problem will probably get more attention from the appropriate developers if you file a bug or post to freebsd-wireless@FreeBSD.org.


Done: PR 214264.


----------

